# TurnLock SpiroCrafter $20



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://pricecutter.com/TurnLock™ SpiroCrafter/p/400-2340/


Saw this one today, if anyone's interested


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------

